# Boxing



## Gulo (Jan 23, 2006)

Paquiao - Morales 
Good fight
fast hands with good stepping


----------



## Ric Flair (Jan 24, 2006)

DO you think he trained in any Filipino arts (i.e Kali or Arnis) b4 or while studying boxing???


----------



## Gulo (Jan 25, 2006)

don't know...boxing is a fav spectator sport all over d islands.


----------

